# Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free allowe



## Grizzly

We returned last night from Palma with Ryanair. 

The flight was delayed at take off because some of the crew had "disappeared". The local Palma ground staff were checking passengers on board. We approached the gate with our one piece of luggage each. Mrs Griz had in her hand a small plastic bag with two apples in it. Unbelievably she was not permitted to carry this bag on board as it was considered a second piece of hand luggage. I was so gobsmacked I never even thought of putting them in my pocket but left them at the boarding desk.

We then proceed down the tunnel to board the plane. Nobody had switched on the lights in the tunnel and it was pretty dark as you could not see where the ramps etc were as we made our way to the plane. We were then stopped from boarding the plane until the staff were located. Eventually a number of the staff came running down the tunnel each carrying their bag of duty free.

When we boarded the plane we had a seat near the front. We saw plenty of people carrying on two items of luggage and lots carrying on board a "Mc Donalds" meal to eat on the plane. The McDonalds restaurant is located just before the boarding area.

So if you are flying from Palma remember that you are allowed bring on board a Mc Donalds meal, smells and all. 

This apparently is not considered  a second piece of hand luggage but whatever you do don't bring on board the healthy option of two small apples in a plastic bag.


----------



## jhegarty

*Re: Ryanair - Two apples - Mc Donalds and Duty Free.*

Was the McDonalds in a bag ?


----------



## Smashbox

*Re: Ryanair - Two apples - Mc Donalds and Duty Free.*

Maybe they shoved the McD's bag into a pocket or into their own bag.


----------



## Tomodinhio

*Re: Ryanair - Two apples - Mc Donalds and Duty Free.*

haha, You have to love Ryan air, with this new Fat Tax they are bringing in it makes sense to let their customers fatten up on bugers and chips.


----------



## Paulone

*Re: Ryanair - Two apples - Mc Donalds and Duty Free.*

The scary thing about 'strictly enforcing' policies like the one-piece-of-hand-baggage-per-person rule is that staff can then exercise a ridiculous level of power over people if they feel like it.

It's completely in the gift of the staff at the gate what is deemed a second piece of luggage. You can't really argue with them because they're the ones in complete control and might deny you boarding if they dig the heels in.

In the OP's case, it seems that the person who denied them their apples was having a little power-trip. We had this once at security in Charles de Gaulle when my wife was relieved of some of her makeup by a particularly surly lstaff member who bluntly told her that 'eet is not peeermitteeeed' when my wife asked her why she was taking items out of her one-litre plastic bag. Complaining was not an option!!

We strongly believe that the makeup went for that staff member's own use...  Maybe the gate staff ate the apples as well?


----------



## Bronte

*Re: Ryanair - Two apples - Mc Donalds and Duty Free.*

I think they're on a power trip as well. My last trip went something like this, I had buckles on my shoes and so beeped, so I'm taken aside to a special shoe machine, meanwhile other half and young kids and buggy and bags and coats belts, watches etc have to be dealt with by my other half alone. After my shoes have been deemed ok the guy decides to go though my make up, I'd brought a medicine /toiletries/make up bag that was see through on one side so he takes everything out of this and puts it in his own special plastic bag, this takes ages as my bottles are tiny and he has large awkward wrists and he insists I focus on him rather than the kids, he confiscates the end of one bottle of fake tan, but as we have now created such mahem and youngest member has done No 1 in her pants he overlooks another bag into which I'd put a full bottle of make up which was over the limit. I had mistakenly packed the same fake tan twice so this exercise just completely defeats the purpose of security. On the return journey (Shannon - home turf) I think I@m smarter and I ask them will I take off my shoes and they say don't bother. Big mistake, I'm taken aside and not allowed to take off my shoes and go back out but have to stand in special machine and then take off shoes and they go through original machine and I'm given the full search as well, it's complete consternation as well as I've just purchased a small bottle of water for the kids before I enter but this is now ignored in the chaos and the guy behind me has a bottle of whiskey to whom they all focus their attention as they try to tell him to go back out and he tries to finish off the bottle of whiskey. I got away with the bottle of water, I've also been able to get though Shannon before with a bag of brown bread mix which if you think about it looks more like bomb making stuff than anything else. Going though airports is now just torture.


----------



## baldyman27

*Re: Ryanair - Two apples - Mc Donalds and Duty Free.*

Can we not stick with the OP here and compare apples with, er, apples?? (Sorry, couldn't resist!)


----------



## IsleOfMan

*Re: Ryanair - Two apples - Mc Donalds and Duty Free.*

So the tunnell lights weren't on? Maybe this is the Palma ground staff responsibility and not the Ryanair's staff responsibility. But we now know that The Palma ground staff who should have turned on the lights in the tunnell leading to the plane were instead confiscating two apples in a small plastic bag from a passenger. And the Ryanair staff who might have noticed that the tunnell lights were switched off were busy purchasing their duty free.
But what I want to know was it a Big Mac or Quarter Pounder that is allowed on board but what if you have an apple pie?


----------



## fobs

*Re: Ryanair - Two apples - Mc Donalds and Duty Free.*

I'm flying to London this weekend with Ryanair and this post is making me both laugh and nervous!!!


----------



## Black Sheep

*Re: Ryanair - Two apples - Mc Donalds and Duty Free.*

Going through Dublin last en route to France with one piece of hand luggage each, both OH and I had mini umbrellas (hardly six inches long) in our luggage.
Both umbrellas had to be taken out and opened up as if it was raining. Then dropped on the table beside us if we wished to recover them. A bit over the top I thought


----------



## IsleOfMan

*Re: Ryanair - Two apples - Mc Donalds and Duty Free.*

We are both non smokers but purchased two hundred ciggies for someone who is. When we arrived home from Spain recently we were taking out the ciggies from our hand luggage and out popped a gas cigarette lighter that we didn't know was there. It was given as a gift in the Tabac shop where we purchased the cigarettes and put in the bag alongside the cigarettes. The x ray machine reader never picked this up.


----------



## Bronte

*Re: Ryanair - Two apples - Mc Donalds and Duty Free.*

I think the airport staff get free McDonalds and so ignore the passengers with bags of food purchased there.

Of course it could be that hot food from McD gets smelly and is more difficult to deal with if you confisicate it by the 'sack' load.  Or that the staff prefer apples to burgers.  Alternatively it could be that confiscating recently purchased hot food puts a lot of passengers in a bad mood and the OP with her apples was an easier target.  

Anyone able to explain why in Shannon airport you get plastic knives and forks, with soldiers thrown in for good measure, but in Dublin airport (and elsewhere) you get proper knives and forks?


----------



## Towger

*Re: Ryanair - Two apples - Mc Donalds and Duty Free.*



Bronte said:


> Anyone able to explain why in Shannon airport you get plastic knives and forks, with soldiers thrown in for good measure, but in Dublin airport (and elsewhere) you get proper knives and forks?



What I is more interesting on a long haul flights you get metal knives and forks, but they change to plastic ones for the meals when over European air space


----------



## Bronte

*Re: Ryanair - Two apples - Mc Donalds and Duty Free.*

I can't remember which flight but I once got a real fork and a plastic knife. 

My examples at Dublin and Shannon are both after you go though baggage control.


----------



## Gervan

*Re: Ryanair - Two apples - Mc Donalds and Duty Free.*

When I flew Ryanair recently a mid-age American man who had bought a duty free bottle of whisky in a box was told he *had* to get it into his absolutely full bag, or could not take it on the Ryanair flight. There was no way he could. Fortunately his sister returned to see what the hold up was, and was allowed to prop it halfway in and out of her bag. It's not just nonsense, it is anti-tourist behaviour.
There were travellers allowed to take their bags on board if they could squish and somehow manoever them into the size frame, but one poor French girl could not, no matter how hard she tried, though it was literally one cm oversized. The plane left without her.


----------



## Sumatra

*Re: Ryanair - Two apples - Mc Donalds and Duty Free.*

Ryanair will soon carry 70 million passengers a year. They are capturing a greater share of the market. 

If they want to drive down costs, increase profits by changing the habits of a travelling public by restrictions on baggage, new check in procedures and still more people choose to fly with them then you can't argue with the business model.

The golden age of travel was set in a previous era. There are many who remember it and this memory creates a lot of huffing and puffing from some about issues such as service, baggage etc. 

Consider our children have grown up with Ryanair, this is their experience of air travel and warts and all this has become their expectation and I guess they are comfortable with it.


----------



## peelaaa

*Re: Ryanair - Two apples - Mc Donalds and Duty Free.*

God help us if if Aer lingus go under, we are doomed I tell ya doomed...


----------



## macnas

*Re: Ryanair - Two apples - Mc Donalds and Duty Free.*

We travelled as a group with Ryanair recently. On the return journey one of our group who was ahead of me in the queue was given a boarding pass with my name on it!  I was given an identical boarding card. So 1 person on the flight was given a pass that had not his name ....some security.


----------



## Stronge

*Re: Ryanair - Two apples - Mc Donalds and Duty Free.*

Just back from Malaga - On the way out after you handed in your boarding card there were 2 Ryan Air girls standing each side of a door way that we had to pass through, they made everyone who had anything in their hand i.e hand bags or magazine put them into their cases. On the way back there was a Ryan Air man walking up and down the Q and any bag that looked wide or fat had to be fitted into the gague.  I had a bottle of water and I just put it into my pocket they seem to be really enforcing the "one bag" rule.


----------



## IsleOfMan

*Re: Ryanair - Two apples - Mc Donalds and Duty Free.*

Yet having paid "Priority Boarding" on a recent flight there was no queue for those who had paid the extra price nor was priority called first at the boarding gate.  Rules for some no rules for others.


----------



## Bronco Lane

*Re: Ryanair - Two apples - Mc Donalds and Duty Free.*

Returning from France this week there was no priority boarding at Brest airport. Everybody in one queue. We were then allowed to walk down a glass tunnell where we had to wait for 20 minutes in a glass box with no airconditioning, in sweltering heat until the next door was opened. People were complaining but nodody at Brest airport cared. We were then allowed to the next door down a flight of stairs where we had to wait another 10 minutes. Most people were queuing on the stairs and those that used the lift were then able to skip the queue. Unfortunately there was no room for the people alighting from the lift so everybody was squashed in to a stairwell including small children, disabled people etc.
Michael O'Leary thinks that it is the €10 travel tax that is putting people off flying. Think again Michael!


----------



## bananas

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*

Just back from a trip to the Uk, brought my car this time.  Oh the joy of having all the luggage in the car, arrive at ferry terminal 45 mins before due time, no security checks, able to walk around ferry, no queues, no fussing over hand luggage.
I think we need a big tunnel to connect us to continental europe, then we can all drive over and never have to use ryanair again!!


----------



## cleverclogs7

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*

Travelling with ryan air next saturday with my 2 little ones and after reading all this im teriffied.hand luggage only.i have 2 kiddy sandwich bags for liquids.i'll probably get done for cause they have a little picture of a money on one side.the kids want to take there build a bear with they so god help me if they dont fit into the bag before getting on the flight.


----------



## zag

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*

We normally have a bite to eat in the brasserie (bar) beside the main restaurant area airside in Dublin when travelling.

Recently we noticed that we were eating with what appeared to be a children-sized knife & fork.  When we asked could we have grown up ones the waiter said that they weren't allowed to use them because of security concerns.  I mean, really . . . imagine trying to eat a meal with a little teeny tiny knife & fork . . .

Going through security for a recent flight I saw this 'grand dame'-type passing through in some sort of shawl yoke, secured with the most massive & vicious looking pin/brooch thing.  It would be enough to go in one side of you and back out the other - never mind piddly little 'box cutters'.  I can only imagine that security didn't pick her up on it because -
a) she was a mature female and mature females aren't terrorists
or
b) she was a mature female and mature females don't take kindly to being spoken to by uncouth security operatives but may be inclined to stick the pin where the sun don't shine if provoked
or
c) the pin was the only thing holding the shawl together and there may have been a commotion of she wasn't wearing much beneath it.

Your guess is as good as mine.

Coming back from Barcelona South (erm, Girona I think it was) we got busted by the X-ray blokes for having a dangerous can of coke.  The guy says to me with a wink and a nod - "This is for the children, yes ?"  Being a bit dawny at the time I was about to say "Naaah, Coke's bad for kids" when I realised he actually was winking at me.  So I said "Yes, this is for the children" . . . and he let me through with it.  I have *no* idea what that was all about, but it was good to see that at least some of them don't mind breaking the stupidology rules when common sense shows that there is no actual problem.  Mind you, the Ryanair dragons were at the boarding gate making sure that everyone only had one bag.  Having been hauled up at check-in because our carry-on was a little heavy (with sambos and the can of coke) I was a little nervous but we all got on, the plane took off and we got home.  Why do Ryanair go on with this rubbish ?

I was going to go onto an anti-FR tirade there, but I think I better hold back.  The short verison is that the young city-hopper of today who doesn't mind the rules on a lads weekend to Newcastle is the parent of tomorrow who certainly does mind the stupidology and who may well choose to go with an alternative carrier in the years ahead when faced with random rules, obnoxious power-tripping staff, etc . . .  As long as the young city-hoppers don't run out FR will be fine but you never know, the recession may impact all this travel so I wouldn't be banking on these weekend trips for ever.

z


----------



## bacchus

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*



bananas said:


> I think we need a big tunnel to connect us to continental europe, then we can all drive over and never have to use ryanair again!!



Did you know that there are other airlines than Ryanair?


----------



## Bronco Lane

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*

As we were leaving Dublin Airport there was a Ryanair staff member checking the queue at the boarding gate. She went along the queue picking out individuals akin to those black and white WW11 war movies. Anybody who had a bag that looked a little big was being asked to bring them to the metal cage while everybody else looked on. She had a dour expression on her face all the time. Several people had no problem with their bag fitting in to the metal cage. She never even smiled or said thank you. In fact she looked downright disappointed that the bags were within the regulatory size.
One woman had a bag that was a little "fat" for the cage. She had to open her bag in front of everybody to take out her book, bottle of water and little bag containing her 100ml bottles from the side section of case. They fitted in to the main part of her case, her husband took the little bottles for his case. It then fitted perfectly in the cage. The look of smug satisfaction from the tin God who made her do this turned my stomach.
I know that whenever I go to the airport with my carry on luggage I seperate my little 100 ml bottles, book, reading glasses, bottle of water, umbrella from the main part of my suitcase for the security gate. Drink the bottle of water before going through security and then purchase an overpriced one airside. The problem is that once you go through security there is no comfortable area where you can put these things back in to the main part of the suitcase so they get shoved in to a side pocket.
Ryanair's prices are no longer cheap, just price Malaga or Faro or any of the popular destinations for September on their website and you will see what I mean. Why would you want to travel with them?


----------



## Paulone

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*



Bronco Lane said:


> Ryanair's prices are no longer cheap, just price Malaga or Faro or any of the popular destinations for September on their website and you will see what I mean. Why would you want to travel with them?


 
100% agree - the pricing structure for all airlines is unclear because the fare is unknown until the taxes etc., are added, but with Ryanair the cost just keeps going up and up with silly fees for online checkin, extra bag weight etc., and this is on top of not really that cheap flights.

There must be some incentive payment to make the staff act in a draconian fashion regarding carry on luggage - there's no other reason for the change in behaviour.

Ryanair might be Europe's favourite airline but it's getting v.low on customer service.


----------



## Gervan

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*

I was determined not to use Ryanair again, but the ferry to UK was over €300, and I got a return flight in August for €8. ( Couldn't believe that myself, so just checked the printout.). I do mean €8, no booking fee, taxes anything. For the difference I will take their nonsense, one last time...


----------



## JoeB

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*

Personally I don't see the problem with Ryanair.. they have a particular business model.. which may be low on customer service but not horrendeously so in my opinion.

It is clearly stated that your carry on bag must be a certain size.. so what's the problem?

It's also clearly stated that everything must be in your carry on bag.. so no seperate bags of apples, water bottles, cameras etc etc..

It is also stated that you cannot carry other peoples stuff... so fair play to Ryanair for allowing wives to put belongings in husbands bags... I think Ryanair are within the rules to disallow this but imagine the uproar here if they did so.. even if it was clearly stated to be in the rules. (I could be wrong here.. but checked in baggage allowances most definitely cannot be shared.. so don't try to do so and then moan about it if disallowed..)

Irish people seem to expect rules to be ignored, or their particular issues to be accepted.. why is this? Someone mentioned that a French girls bag was too big and she wasn't allowed fly.. so what's the problem?, What should Ryanair do?, ignore the rule? Allow her on anyway, even if the French girl caused her own problem by bringing a bag that's too big? 

It's pretty simple in my view.. Ryanair are known to be picky, to be low on customer service, to have charges for everything.. so the travelling public simply need to read everything very carefully, and comply with all rules.. simple enough.

They do have excellent stats on lost baggage, on timely arrivals and departures, good prices, lost baggage etc.. why do many people also expect them to waive or bend the rules because the customers ignored them?


----------



## divadsnilloc

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*

I agree that rules are rules but people are entitled to be treated with a bit of dignity and respect. Was on a RA flight recently from Dublin and the girl at the boarding gate was positively nasty. God bless her, she probably won't feature in any of the RA Calendars, but this one's bark was timid compared to her bite. She patrolled the entire queue and shouted at people that "this bag is too big etc" I mean shouted, and this at 5.30am in the morning. 

If anybody behaved like this in their own workplace, you'd find yourself up on a bullying and harassment charge. It has come to the stage now, whereby you are more nervous about getting onto the plane entact as opposed to the bloody plane crashing. 

On another note, they should review their free seating policy. It has got to the stage now where there simply isn't enough room in the overhead lockers as most people are just bringing handluggage. This results in delays in boarding as people are moving up and down the plane looking for handluggage space and stopping other passengers from boarding. In some instances, I have observed some passengers having to give their handluggage to staff to be put into the hold!!

This problem doesn't arise when you have a designated seat. 99% of the time, passengers will only use the locker over their seats and do not block the aisle rummaging around for space. Despite his massive ego, O'Leary doesn't get everything right.


----------



## csirl

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*

On every flight I've taken in recent years, there's always been a few people who seem like they're taking everything including the kitchen sink as hand luggage. Do these people ever learn? What's even worse is that some airlines (AL?) are still too lenient on this and everyone elses hand luggage gets pushed around and squashed to make room for these people. Airlines should give everyone a plastic box with a lid that fits exactly in the overhead locker above their seat. Shouldnt be allowed on the plane with anything that doesnt fit into it.


----------



## zag

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*

I've found that Aer Lingus trot out the line of "because the flight is fully booked today there may not be enough room in the overhead lockers and you may have to put some items in the hold" at the gate, whereas I don't remember other airlines doing that.

I don't understand what it is about the EI overhead lockers that causes this issue.  I've been on plenty of other full flights with other carriers and they don't have this problem.  Occasionally there is a problem with one or two individuals who can't put their stuff directly over their head, but by and large this doesn't happen.  So, why does EI have the problem ?

z


----------



## 4th estate

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*

I use Ryanair a good bit. Always on time (if not cancelled, he he). Anyway, I only bring hand luggage. It is the right size, has a zip compartment and I shove the handbag, etc. in there before the baggage police get a look. As soon as on board, out comes the handbag, and away we go!

I wouldn't even try to bring anything more than one bag. I wouldn't give them the satisfaction of having a good day by ordering me around. 

As for different rules in different places, why are the troops given a smoking zone in Shannon, when the rest of us addicts cannot indulge in any airport in Ireland. Discrimination I tell ya.


----------



## WaterWater

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*



4th estate said:


> As soon as on board, out comes the handbag, and away we go!
> 
> I wouldn't even try to bring anything more than one bag. I wouldn't give them the satisfaction of having a good day by ordering me around.


 
But isn't this the problem. Everybody is doing the same thing. Taking the two apples, the handbag, the book etc while standing in the aisle of the plane out of the side pouch of their carry on suitcase. Elbows, bums, grunts......


----------



## 4th estate

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*

Yes Water that can be a problem. But I (smug smug) have it sorted. The side zip compartment of my little trolley case can fit a bigger ziplock bag into which I put the book, etc. the little shoulder bag (only big enough for passport and money really) and the ziplock come out in jig time. I would never hold up those trying to get down the aisle. Tut tut.

If you're organised and ready you can do it. It is like being in a shop, and the person in front of you looks on in shock when the assistant looks for the money. Cue, open bag, open zip, rummage for purse, open purse, find card, hand it over, whew. I (smug again ha ha), have the laser card in my hand, I don't hold up shop queues either. That really drives me nuts.

I am off now to polish my halo!


----------



## Tintagel

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*

Has anyone flown to Girona airport recently? I am just interested to know if this is one of the airports where Ryanair will honour your Priority boarding fee or is it one of those airports where there is no separate queue or where you only have a priority queue to get you as far as the bus that takes you to the plane?


----------



## Oscaresque

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*

I was in Girona recently and there was a priority queue alright - regretted not being in it as the other queue got a little messy and as it was a late flight I was wrecked by the time we got onto the plane.


----------



## noname

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*

Flying Ryanair in 2 weeks to germany, Me, the Mrs + 1 bag in the hold €80 return, total including the annoying credit card fee.

I use Ryanair quite a bit & find them great. But if you want to take advantage of their cheap flights you have to play by their rules. I learned that lesson after having to pay about €70 for being overweight. I bought a baggage scale for €10 before my next trip.

& last week I got a quicksilver case that measures 55cm*36cm*20cm (ryanairs dimensions allow 55*40*20. I spent ages looking, going into town armed with my measuring tape) @ €30 I'm very pleased with my investment.


----------



## SlugBreath

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*



noname said:


> I learned that lesson after having to pay about €70 for being overweight.


----------



## noname

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*



SlugBreath said:


>



Yeah, something I intend not to happen again, fool me once and all that...


----------



## mullking

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*

Poor  Ryanair, if it weren't for them you'd be paying well over 300 return to London as we did 35 years ago, add in inflation and what do you get ? I use Ryanair 6 to 8 times a year, my bag is always oversize, I'm just waiting to be caught, I'll pay €35. Not bad value for maybe 30 flights. My wife and I were once overweight by 10 kilo @ €12 per kilo. €120 PLEASE, said the hostess. My wife asked, how much to book an extra bag ? €15 was the reply, extra weight taken out, put in hand luggage bag and booked on, only a woman would be so quick thinking. Moral of the story--you travel Ryanair because they offer cheap travel, you know the rules. If you don't obey you might, and I stress, might have to pay. If you do, just grin and bear it. In conclusion I say well done Michael and thank's


----------



## AlbacoreA

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*

Personally I prefer to pay a bit extra and not have the hassle of Ryanair. Its not friendly for families with small kids, babies, or mobility restricted passengers. Priority boarding is meaningless. If you are choosing a short flight, it makes no sense to double your journey with a bus ride in from the middle nowhere. 

Horses for courses and all that.


----------



## SlugBreath

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*



mullking said:


> Poor Ryanair, if it weren't for them you'd be paying well over 300 return to London as we did 35 years ago, add in inflation and what do you get ? I use Ryanair 6 to 8 times a year, my bag is always oversize, I'm just waiting to be caught, I'll pay €35. Not bad value for maybe 30 flights. My wife and I were once overweight by 10 kilo @ €12 per kilo. €120 PLEASE, said the hostess. My wife asked, how much to book an extra bag ? €15 was the reply, extra weight taken out, put in hand luggage bag and booked on, only a woman would be so quick thinking. Moral of the story--you travel Ryanair because they offer cheap travel, you know the rules. If you don't obey you might, and I stress, might have to pay. If you do, just grin and bear it. In conclusion I say well done Michael and thank's


 
Or bring a black refuse sack with you. Who says you must use a suitcase?


----------



## JoeB

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*

I think Ryanair may be a step ahead... Black bags would not be allowed in the hold as check-on luggage, it mentions in the T&Cs I think that check on luggage must be in a strong and close-able bag.

I'm not sure if it'd be allowed as carry-on either.. I'd read the T&Cs carefully before attempting it.

I think Ryanair are fine..  just follow all their rules!


----------



## Complainer

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*



mullking said:


> only a woman would be so quick thinking.


Not true.


----------



## SoylentGreen

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*



noname said:


> last week I got a quicksilver case that measures 55cm*36cm*20cm (ryanairs dimensions allow 55*40*20. I spent ages looking, going into town armed with my measuring tape) @ €30 I'm very pleased with my investment.


 
Where did ou purchase this?


----------



## sunrock

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*

Personally I only ever use a cheap canvas bag..light and collapsable.
I think it makes sense to have plastic knives and forks in Shannon as the place is full of military...what if one had a flashback or something?
When one is going thru`security one is only allowed one carry on bag.
Then one goes into the duty free area and my understanding is you can buy drink bottles,gifts, newspapers and big mac meals all in little bags  and take them onto the plane.Otherwise the duty free shops wouldn`t do much buisness. Is this correct?


----------



## gipimann

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*



sunrock said:


> When one is going thru`security one is only allowed one carry on bag.
> Then one goes into the duty free area and my understanding is you can buy drink bottles,gifts, newspapers and big mac meals all in little bags and take them onto the plane.Otherwise the duty free shops wouldn`t do much buisness. Is this correct?


 
Not if you're flying with Ryanair - you can only have one carry-on bag (to the correct dimensions).  Any purchases you make in airport shopping must fit into the one bag (along with laptop, handbag, and anything else you might want to take with you).

Aer Lingus are a little more flexible in allowing one bag plus some shopping on board.


----------



## niceoneted

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*

I recently witnessed a ryanair staff member challenge a lady who had a large coat on, saying that she had a handbag underneath it and should put it in her case! The lady didn't have a bag, and showed this, but did have a very large glasses case in her pocket which she also showed. Ryanair girl was very rude to her and was mouthing off under her breath after the lady passed - looked terrible.


----------



## knealecat

*Re: Ryanair Palma, 2 apples confiscated (extra handluggage), McDonalds & Duty Free al*

I dont know why there is so many people who moan and whinge about Ryanair, everybody by now should know the rules and the extra charges and if people dont stick to then or try to bend them a little then what do they expect.

I carry only one piece of hand luggage and have pre paid credit card and flown to poland, spain, Norway and the UK with no trouble.  

As for the apples you should have put then in your pocket, nobody to blame but yourself.


----------



## SlurrySlump

Did anyone hear the Joe Duffy show today. The passenger purchased a beef sandwich that had no beef in it and the cabin crew refused to refund or replace it and insisted that he take a receipt and collect a refund when he landed at Dublin Airport from the Ryanair desk. There were some words between him and the cabin crew member.
Later on in the flight the same crew member dropped a watch from his trolley when selling the gifts. The sandwich guy picked up the watch and called the crew member to tell him that he had dropped a watch. The crew member turned and became abusive to the passenger and apparently accused him of taking the watch from the trolley.
The crew member complained to the captain and there were three police cars waiting at the airport to talk to the "disruptive" passenger.
Thankfully there were independent witnesses present who supported the passenger and nothing happened.
Also in the heel of the hunt he never got his refund for the empty sandwich from the Ryanair desk at the airport because they "don't do refunds".

Tin Gods or what?


----------



## AlbacoreA

I hope they charge the crew member for the cost of the police call out.


----------



## Towger

The DAA must have free Transport Police call out. I don't see Mick spending on police unless there was a riot on the plane. BTW, by the sounds of it the crew member should be sacked.


----------



## Moral Ethos

AlbacoreA said:


> I hope they charge the crew member for the cost of the police call out.


They probably promoted him.


----------



## net64

My brother's ex girlfriend works on the ground for Ryanair.One of the main jobs that she has is checking for excess baggage etc.I remember the brother telling me that one day she made roughly 5000 euro for Ryanair in excess luggage,duty free excess etc!She was one of the best apparantly in getting this extra revenue!
On the flip side her supervisor reported her one day because her lipstick had worn off! They have to buy a certain brand also. I mean,who cares? Not me anyway! 

Net64


----------



## BOXtheFOX

I was on a Ryanair flight recently and one of the staff kept spraying herself with perfume. In the enclosed cabin it was absolutely awful and choking. I felt very naseous.  Eau de Ryanair.....


----------



## gipimann

Flew from  Bournemouth airport recently, and noticed a very welcome change - there was a sign in the duty free/airport shopping area which stated that Ryanair passengers could carry on one plastic bag of purchases from the shop in addition to their carry-on luggage.

My experience in other airports is that Ryanair apply the "one-bag" rule very strictly.

So I bought a few small items, and brought on my small wheely-case and my plastic shopping bag....with no problems!!


----------



## bluemac

" I got a quicksilver case that measures 55cm*36cm*20cm (ryanairs dimensions allow 55*40*20. I spent ages looking, going into town armed with my measuring tape) @ €30 I'm very pleased with my investment."


where did you get this


----------



## Pat Bateman

bluemac said:


> " I got a quicksilver case that measures 55cm*36cm*20cm (ryanairs dimensions allow 55*40*20. I spent ages looking, going into town armed with my measuring tape) @ €30 I'm very pleased with my investment."
> 
> 
> where did you get this


 
Where can one buy a 55cm x 40cm x 20cm "hard" case?

I want to buy one that's as big as possible but isn't soft so will always fit into the ridiculous box thing.

Stopping people with plastic bags containing duty free/food is utterly ridiculous. I was stopped recently and had to take my bottle of water and magazine out of their plastic bag, put the plastic bag in my pocket, carry the bottle and magazine through the boarding gate in my hands and then put them back into the plastic bag on the other side (in view of the staff - they didn't mind).

Ryanair could drop the Little Hitler nastiness without sacrificing any profit whatsoever. They could learn a lot from EasyJet or the like of Kulula or Mango in South Africa.


----------



## wirelessdude

i have a 55cm x 40cm x 25cm. don't tell me i'll have trouble using it as carry on luggage?


----------



## JoeB

Apparently Ryanair now sell a Ryanair branded bag which is the maximum allowable size. This is a no-brainer for them, they will sell many of these bags and it makes it very easy for customers. 

I'm not 100% certain about this, a friend told me.


edited to add..
found the following on the following link, 



			
				Independent said:
			
		

> Ryanair has teamed up with Samonsite to create a soft-sided carry-on bag that complies with their carry-on size restrictions (55cm x 40cm x 20cm) and is decked out in the navy and yellow of the airline.
> 
> The key here is that it's 'soft-sided', so if you pack too much and it expands, you may well go over the size limit, or even the 15kg allowance, and then you're back to paying.



I disagree with the soft sided comment a little, you are permitted by Ryanair to squash the bag into the metal container, and in practice I think they'll allow Ryanair bags on with no testing.


Apparently the bag is 79 Euro, which seems expensive but maybe the bag is high quality and warrants the price.


----------



## moneysaver1

Unreal! few years back we were departing from Murcia Spain, they screwed me on a few Kilos over in our actual checkin luggage, and I had to pay about 140 Euro before they would give me my Bpass. We any many many others were dumping stuff left right and centre at the bins like older clothes etc. When we went through security, by now the queue had formed at the dept gate and all we saw were folks with very very large handluggae bags, one guy was even holding one of those body boards for surfing! No one stopped any of them. Thats why I fly Aer Lingus now as I work 50 weeks of the year and dont need stress for the 2 weeks I look forward to each year.


----------



## BOXtheFOX

JoeBallantin said:


> Apparently Ryanair now sell a Ryanair branded bag which is the maximum allowable size.


 
Last year they were having a competition on how to make more money for Ryanair. I submitted an idea for a Ryanair travel bag, complete with logo to the exact size of their carry on luggage. I didn't even get an acknowledgement.......I wonder who won the €1000 for that one?


http://www.ryanair.com/ie/news/passengers-to-suggest-next-discretionary-charge


----------



## Pat Bateman

I read it was a Michelle O'Lairy from somewhere in Westmeath...think their idea was quite similar to yours!


----------



## SoylentGreen

Flying from Dublin to Bergamo last week the Ryanair staff were walking along the queue checking every bag to see if it was outside the correct measurements. A number of Italian teenagers had to pay a fee due to their bags not fitting in to the cardboard measuring box. 
On the way back to Dublin, Bergamo airport had someone checking all bags *before* you went through security as you stood in the queue.  I saw someone having to put a bottle of water they were carrying in to their carry on suitcase.


----------



## minion

I think you'll find in a few months you'll have wasted that money, when they reduce the dimensions by another cm


----------



## BOXtheFOX

Cheap flights?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAg0lUYHHFc


----------



## niceoneted

Box the Fox, that's priceless. very funny.


----------

